# Great MMA management game



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey guys I found quite an interesting game I'll give you the quick rundown.

You get to run your own organization!

You start with 9 fighters (3 LW, 3 MW, 3 HW)

You get sceduled to fight against other fighters from other organizations, run by other people online and you have to pick a fighter from your camp to fight from each division.

There are some tactics involved which makes it all the more interesting.

Once you have had participated in a fight card, you get money which you can use to upgrade your arena, gym and hire coaches for ya fighters.

BP88 this is what I had in mind when you talked about setting up your MMA management league and you should forsure check it out!

Deckagon MMA Game » Fantasy Mixed Martial Arts Management


----------



## Tito.Ortiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Has anyone else tried to play this game?

How is it run.. just online or can you save and pickup a day later?


----------



## Tito.Ortiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow that site is horribly unorganized. I TRIED to sign up and it hasnt given me any confirmation what so ever. It says wait for an email but nothing...


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Dunno what ya doin wrong....Have you checked your junk email??

I thought it was quite easy.


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 10, 2007)

I signed up and everything. But, all 3 of my fighters are scheduled for Nov. 11. Do I really have to wait until November for my guys to fight? 
I'm in Amateur League #1. Hit me up sometime - Skywalker


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> I signed up and everything. But, all 3 of my fighters are scheduled for Nov. 11. Do I really have to wait until November for my guys to fight?
> I'm in Amateur League #1. Hit me up sometime - Skywalker


Haha, I'm fighting you


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 10, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Haha, I'm fighting you


Thats coincidental. Haha, yeah I just blew most of my money trying to find a coach.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

im there too (as duffman) have no idea what i hell is goin on in there but oh well i guess


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I;m in as Gentleman's Club and I too spent all my money on a coach and im not sure exactly how but w/e


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

saved the link gonna give it a try l8er, thanx for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Seems sweet. Good find brahh'


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> I signed up and everything. But, all 3 of my fighters are scheduled for Nov. 11. Do I really have to wait until November for my guys to fight?
> I'm in Amateur League #1. Hit me up sometime - Skywalker


It's made by a British guy, so days go before month. By the way, I'm the United Martial Arts League. Also my camp is putting out a lot of strikers mainly Muay Thai type guy. Then I got like one wrestling guy, and like one kicking guy. The rest are like Muay Thai, and boxers it seems.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

How the hell do you hire a coach?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

It is cool, i have no idea what to do. All my guys seem to be strikers. I also have a 6'8 guy.

Anyone in league 2?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Judokas said:


> It is cool, i have no idea what to do. All my guys seem to be strikers. I also have a 6'8 guy.
> 
> Anyone in league 2?


I am, I have a guy who's 6'7" my self.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


> I am, I have a guy who's 6'7" my self.


What is your team name? mine is J.T.T

Judokas Top Team:thumb02:


----------



## Tito.Ortiz (Jul 23, 2007)

When signing up did you guys fill out the entire info? Like your mailing address and city/zip code? Why would that be required


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I've been on since it started. It was confusing as hell and had to ask several questions. Training is automatically done every Wednesday and fights are every Saturday, you must set your fighters tactic before Saturday or he won't fight. When you search for a coach, it cost money, which they don't tell you and I lost 5K out of my original 10K that you start out with, so be careful when searching. Don't worry about fighter injuries, they will heal themselves eventually. They have a forum link under Deckagon Community on the left side of the screen but the forum is pretty dead.

My team is MMA Top Team in Rookie League #4 and currently in 6th place for my league. I messed up by having only 1 fighter, my LW, Willy Conrad and I didn't have a MW or HW which will hurt your ranking because you will need the points from each division to move up.*


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank god one person here knows what they are doing.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Judokas said:


> What is your team name? mine is J.T.T
> 
> Judokas Top Team:thumb02:


Mine is the U.M.A.L. 

United Martial Arts League.

I'm also set to fight you next week.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Well im pretty happy with this game so far, got fights commin this saturday and I like my chances!

So what leagues did ya guys get into?

Im in Rookie League #16


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

i started ont here as Team Titans and let me tell you this site is terrible..


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

^^ Any reason why you think its terrible?


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I just joined as well, im in amateur league #1.

I just find it very confusing, not very clear, but it looks like a very fun game.

And yeah, that search coach option.. Its a good thing i read stuff before clicking 

Dont try too high, im already almost out of cash.. it costed me 7K to hire the coach, 400 for the search..


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah I made the mistake of searchin for a coach the first time around...I went to high and I couldnt afford him!


----------



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

My money is all gone...I'm done for unless my fighters turn into heroes...


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Yeah I made the mistake of searchin for a coach the first time around...I went to high and I couldnt afford him!


I didn't think it cost anything because i wasn't looking properly and had already lost lots of my money when i found out and now i have 3k with no coach.


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 10, 2007)

Judokas said:


> I didn't think it cost anything because i wasn't looking properly and had already lost lots of my money when i found out and now i have 3k with no coach.


I did the same thing with my account. I dont even have a coach and my bank account is exhausted.

So, I made another account - Skywalka.
But I will definetely still fight the guy who is paired with me on my other name, just my guys might suck.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Amateur League #4.
My team is the Super Cool Pals, it's the name of the gang I roll with, dawg.


----------



## Tito.Ortiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow this is really odd. Ive signed up for the game 3 times with 3 different email accounts and still havent gotten shit back in order to allow me to "activate my account" 

Any help ? Thanks


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Tito.Ortiz said:


> Wow this is really odd. Ive signed up for the game 3 times with 3 different email accounts and still havent gotten shit back in order to allow me to "activate my account"
> 
> Any help ? Thanks


Check your junk mail box. Sometimes email accounts filter too much.


----------



## ntsfinest (Apr 16, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Amateur League #4.
> My team is the Super Cool Pals, it's the name of the gang I roll with, dawg.



We fight next week. Best of luck to you.


----------



## rafrojas (May 21, 2007)

i have 16.70 with no coach wtf my money just disappeared


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

Does anybody know when they set the fighters or who your fighter's opponents are? Everytime I log in it says "not set" and my next fight is this saturday. BTW anyone in league 3? My stable name is Chute Box.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

rafrojas said:


> i have 16.70 with no coach wtf my money just disappeared


You probably spent it on searching for a coach, and kept clicking on retry. Everytime you click on retry it costs you like 200-400. My suggestion is to start looking for a coach thats like a chump, or a wuss maybe a novice so it doesnt cost you as much to search and hire one. Dont feel too bad, almost everyone here has made the same mistake!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> I did the same thing with my account.  I dont even have a coach and my bank account is exhausted.
> 
> So, I made another account - Skywalka.
> But I will definetely still fight the guy who is paired with me on my other name, just my guys might suck.


I have 3 accounts:confused05: 

Reason - Just testing for what is best in the game for this "season" but i have an awesome Middleweight fighter in one of them but apart from him i don't have any other stand out fighters.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Judokas said:


> I have 3 accounts:confused05:
> 
> Reason - Just testing for what is best in the game for this "season" but i have an awesome Middleweight fighter in one of them but apart from him i don't have any other stand out fighters.



I think ya gotta buil them up. This is my first season so im pretty sure you get a trainer and upgrade your gym and your fighter will be upgraded.

3 accounts your intense!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

e-thug said:


> I think ya gotta buil them up. This is my first season so im pretty sure you get a trainer and upgrade your gym and your fighter will be upgraded.
> 
> 3 accounts your intense!


I am bankrupted in 2 and coachless in the other.......:confused05:


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

Does anyone know how to delete your account(s)?I have already 3 cause i was experimenting.I have one in amateur league 4 as well.my team is Devil's Lair.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

KTs_2007 said:


> Does anyone know how to delete your account(s)?I have already 3 cause i was experimenting.I have one in amateur league 4 as well.my team is Devil's Lair.


Nope, i say just keep experimenting for a while longer then try.


----------



## Tito.Ortiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Question.. When you goto fight schedule and say you select your fighter and his tactics can your opponent view which fighter you select or does it just say "____ opponent" no matter what?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Tito.Ortiz said:


> Question.. When you goto fight schedule and say you select your fighter and his tactics can your opponent view which fighter you select or does it just say "____ opponent" no matter what?


They can look at your opponents fighters "style" and stats(height etc.) but not fight stats or which fighter you choose, the simple is answer is no they can't.

I may be wrong but i am very certain i am right.


----------



## Tito.Ortiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah I figured that. but usually its a guessing game because they may have 3 fighters in any division and you have to take a guess at which youll be fighting. Does that sound about right?

Only wondering because Ive already submitted my fighters but i dont want to give my opponent a huge advantage if he can see my fighters.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

Does anybody know if you can change your fightes profile? Like where they were born? All of my fighters are from iraq!!!! lol.


----------



## A-5best (Dec 18, 2006)

How do you get money back? Through winning fights or just participating in them? I need some monies. I wish things didnt move so slow I need to wait till next week to get my sponsorship check. How do you get a better sponsorship.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

KO Power said:


> Does anybody know if you can change your fightes profile? Like where they were born? All of my fighters are from iraq!!!! lol.


You can't change where they are from.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

My team is New York Top Team I am in league 6
How do you make a fighter?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> My team is New York Top Team I am in league 6
> How do you make a fighter?


You get given 3 fights from each weight division(HW, MW, LW)


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Judokas said:


> You get given 3 fights from each weight division(HW, MW, LW)


But How do I make the fighters?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> But How do I make the fighters?


Do you mean make them better? Get a coach but be careful not to waste all your money looking for one because each single search costs money and lots of people make a mistake of wasting their money like that.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Judokas said:


> Do you mean make them better? Get a coach but be careful not to waste all your money looking for one because each single search costs money and lots of people make a mistake of wasting their money like that.


Okay I have got the hang of it. I have a head coach bought some things to train with have about 2,000 left. I have fights coming up tomorrow against Kings of the Cage Fighter


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> Okay I have got the hang of it. I have a head coach bought some things to train with have about 2,000 left. I have fights coming up tomorrow against Kings of the Cage Fighter


Ok.

Make sure you set your fighters tactics and fighter, this week is my first round as well.


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 10, 2007)

When do the fights take place tomorrow?


----------



## A-5best (Dec 18, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> My team is New York Top Team I am in league 6
> How do you make a fighter?


Im ATT in league 6, I look forward to fighting you sometime.

WTF None of my fighters have fought yet and if I go to rankings it says I have had 3 fights which I havent.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

A-5best said:


> Im ATT in league 6, I look forward to fighting you sometime.
> 
> WTF None of my fighters have fought yet and if I go to rankings it says I have had 3 fights which I havent.


Mine to, don't know why.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Shit man, I wasted so much money on trying to get a coach, then I realized that you can fight without one! Oh well. I got fights on August 4th. My team is Team Canada. Check it out.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Shit man, I wasted so much money on trying to get a coach, then I realized that you can fight without one! Oh well. I got fights on August 4th. My team is Team Canada. Check it out.


The fighters don't get better though, do they?

I did the same thing and i have 2000 left with no coach and had to cut a fighter from each weight division to keep the costs a bit lower.

BP, What league are you in? and team name?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Judokas said:


> The fighters don't get better though, do they?
> 
> I did the same thing and i have 2000 left with no coach and had to cut a fighter from each weight division to keep the costs a bit lower.
> 
> BP, What league are you in? and team name?


I have about $500 bucks left man, that kinda sucks. I am in League #6, "Team Canada".


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

A-5best said:


> Im ATT in league 6, I look forward to fighting you sometime.
> 
> WTF None of my fighters have fought yet and if I go to rankings it says I have had 3 fights which I havent.


I think that you get a fight tomorrow check. I am fighting your team in 2 weeks week lol



brownpimp88 said:


> I have about $500 bucks left man, that kinda sucks. I am in League #6, "Team Canada".


That sucks. I am in the same league as you


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> I think that you get a fight tomorrow check. I am fighting your team next week lol
> 
> 
> That sucks. I am in the same league as you


Sweet, hope I can fight your guys soon.

Yeah, I upgraded from a garage to an extended garage thumb02 and spent a couple grand on trying to find a coach, and now my fighters are going into fights without a coach, and their only training has been skipping ropes inside a garage. I smell cannage.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Sweet, hope I can fight your guys soon.
> 
> Yeah, I upgraded from a garage to an extended garage thumb02 and spent a couple grand on trying to find a coach, and now my fighters are going into fights without a coach, and their only training has been skipping ropes inside a garage. I smell cannage.


Yea man
We are all cans to start with. I have a coach some striking and Sub stuff and a coach. At least you get a garage I am still in a garage


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> Yea man
> We are all cans to start with. I have a coach some striking and Sub stuff and a coach. At least you get a garage I am still in a garage


I have no coach bro. I think one of my fighters might actually die.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

For anybody new looking to sign up, please take this link, and I will give you $10000 Estore points and +rep.

Deckagon MMA Game » Fantasy Mixed Martial Arts Management


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

My fight is actually listed today, my tactics are set and everything but when does it stimulate or what time? Do you get money if you win? And I think keeping your costs relatively low is the key because everytime the system stimulates and a week passes you loose money automatically. I had like 9k then went to 3k, now down to 1900. But I am just going to leave everything alone and see what happens. I am in league 2 I think.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Sweet, hope I can fight your guys soon.
> 
> Yeah, I upgraded from a garage to an extended garage thumb02 and spent a couple grand on trying to find a coach, and now my fighters are going into fights without a coach, and their only training has been skipping ropes inside a garage. I smell cannage.


Mine are in a converted garage with skipping ropes and heavy bags without a coach.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm 'The Brood' in case anyone here has fought against me.

1st season I was in Divison #1 and finished 6th, this season I am in Div. 2 and tie for 1st I think/hope.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> I'm 'The Brood' in case anyone here has fought against me.
> 
> 1st season I was in Divison #1 and finished 6th, this season I am in Div. 2 and tie for 1st I think/hope.


I am J.T.T and i am in your division.:thumb02:


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh no, your amateur #2 I'm in rookie # 2.

Bit different this season.


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

Negative 1 you are older in the game right?Do you know what time the fights start?


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

BJJ Boy said:


> What does it mean by perferd league?


It means that you'll take part in the league you choose.Every league has 8 slots(teams).So if you choose a league with say 5 free slots it means there already 3 players and the other five are random teams


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow I won my first fight! My lightweight juck ko'd somebody in the first round, my stable is Chute Box check it out:

Here's what's cooking tonight! Small Fry Javier Hanson of Stomp Studios takes on Small Fry Chad Whitney of Chute Box to serve up a delicious match up for us this evening!

Round 1
0:00
The fighters are up and ready for round 1. Javier Hanson's got a mean look in his eye - he wants to make an impact over the next five minutes.

2:13 » Stand Up Action!
Chad Whitney fakes high, and then shoots for his opponent's leg - a nice take-down! Javier Hanson scrambles, but can't regain his feet. He has to settle for a strong guard.

Grappling Action!
Chad Whitney goes for a triangle and it looks a tight one. Javier Hanson must have lubed up before he came out because there looked no way out of that yet here we see him free and back in the action!

2:20 » Grappling Action!
Javier Hanson demonstrates incredible leg stregth to lift the grappling war to a standing position against the arena wall. Expect to see some knees and elbows, folks!

Wrestling Action!
Javier Hanson owns the Chute Box in the clinch right now! He's just slipped in a neat looking guillotine choke, but I'm not sure if he's got the leverage. Chad Whitney's managed to push his opponent against the fence, & has finally worked his head free to limit the damage sustained to 818.

2:56 » Wrestling Action!
Chad Whitney demonstrates some fantastic tyson-esque head shimmying to evade a ferocious series of elbows from Javier Hanson. Very impressive!

4:35 » Wrestling Action!
Chad Whitney wants out of this wrestling range! He fails on the takedown attempt, but finds himself free and standing.

Stand Up Action!
Some would say they saw it coming, but I don't think anybody could predict the ferocity of those final punches. Chad Whitney showed, without doubt, that he wanted this victory more than his opponent.

Fight Result
So, an explosive ending to this amateur fight! Chad Whitney shows dangerous striking skills to take Javier Hanson out of the picture with an emphatic knockout after 4:35 in round 1!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

My first guy just got robbed out of a decision. Effing gay. Check it outs: http://www.deckagon.org/navigate.php?id=report&fight=1185651000---throw+down---24653---24703


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

**** **** ****! I got robbed out of another decision. I was killing this guy, and then I lost the decision because it was in him home town. ****.

http://www.deckagon.org/navigate.php?id=report&fight=1185652200---throw+down---24657---24704#


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 10, 2007)

Haha, better luck next time. So far, my lightweight won by decision, and my middleweight lost by submission (rnc) in the third round. Heavyweight is scheduled tonight at 9.

EDIT: Nevermind, my heavyewight just fought and KO'ed some guy in the first round.

Amateur League #7 vs. Squad Velazquez.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

FUCKS SAKE! I was killing some other guy and then my can got caught in a sub. Damn, 0-3. I've got some cans here.


----------



## A-5best (Dec 18, 2006)

Meh I did alright, my LW was dominating until he got caught in a traingle, my MW was doing well and ended it with a nice flying knee, and my HW was getting beat on until a nice RNC damaged the guy and he finished the guy with a traingle. 2-1

Now I just need to get out of my -35$ debt.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

Lol bownpimp, you need some better training or new trianees. Well my first fight day just ended...not bad. My lw won via ko, my mw lost via sub close fight in the 3rd round. My hw on in 2nd round via sub but lost alot of health only 11% remaining. Not bad 2-1 i'll take that any day!

Oh btw brownpimp...did you set your fighters tactics to go to a decision? maybe thats why they keep gowing to a decision and loosing?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

KO Power said:


> Lol bownpimp, you need some better training or new trianees. Well my first fight day just ended...not bad. My lw won via ko, my mw lost via sub close fight in the 3rd round. My hw on in 2nd round via sub but lost alot of health only 11% remaining. Not bad 2-1 i'll take that any day!
> 
> Oh btw brownpimp...did you set your fighters tactics to go to a decision? maybe thats why they keep gowing to a decision and loosing?


No, LMAO, I told the strikers to stay on the feet and finish and the clinch guy to clinch and finish. The first two fights were mine but I got robbed in the decision because they were at the other teams home town. The last fight my guy dominating , took away half of the other guys meter, and then got armbar'ed and went from 70% health to zero. LMAO.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

Ya some of these results are ridiculous. Like even though my fighter won, the other guy escaped like 2 and a RNC, then finally got caught in the RNC again and rapped out. But by the time that happened my fighters health was down to 11%. But I think I realized the main strategy of this game. In the beginning, you should not a coach, because you cant afford anyone right now, especially if your not going to host a fight. You dont even know how much your going to make. The best thing to do was to just wait till you host make some more money then upgrade your fascility or gym then host again and then hire a coach. By that time you would have had more money and can afford it.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

A-5best said:


> Im ATT in league 6, I look forward to fighting you sometime.
> 
> WTF None of my fighters have fought yet and if I go to rankings it says I have had 3 fights which I havent.


It is because you have taken over the position of a computer team in your league. All your records would still be at 0-0 though.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

KTs_2007 said:


> Negative 1 you are older in the game right?Do you know what time the fights start?


They are always on Saturday, there is a clock on the top right hand of the screen with a ticker. Since it is based out of England, the time is going to be way off and I'm not sure if there is a way to set the clock. 

I always have the gameplan ready a few days in advance, just in case I forget.

Today, I won LW and HW bouts, and got Ko'd @ MW. I'm in first in my conference though and I am happy about that.


----------



## forlife (Oct 5, 2006)

this game sounds cool,at least a good concept.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool I took 2 out of 3 fights.
My HW got Ko'ed in the first via flying knee.... My MW won by KO in the second with a knee from the clinch.... My LW won in the 3rd with a knee from the clinch


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I'm 2-1. My lightweight got submitted in third round, while my middleweight K.O.'d a guy from the clinch in the third round. And my heavyweight K.O.'d a guy in the second from the clinch. My Middleweight is a warrior, he took a massive beating, and still go through and won, he's bound for greatness I tell ya. My guy is Modesto Robles.




> Round 1
> 
> 0:00
> Big Jim McCartney gets round 1 underway in this intriguing contest!
> ...


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

In my 3 games i went...

7-2-0

*Wins*

2 KO's
2 Decision
3 Submission

*Losses*

1 Submission
1 Decision


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

Judokas said:


> In my 3 games i went...
> 
> 7-2-0
> 
> ...



I also had a 7-2 with 3 KO's,2 subs,2 decisions
And i lost a close one fair though,while the other was a KO loss out of nowhere since my guy was dominating the fight.


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

A-5best said:


> Im ATT in league 6, I look forward to fighting you sometime.
> 
> WTF None of my fighters have fought yet and if I go to rankings it says I have had 3 fights which I havent.


well we're fighting next week.My good fighters are all injured though and i saw that yours have slight injuries and they'll recover by the end of the week.SHIT!

I'm also fighting against punishment 101 next week.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I just joined last night and it says i'm already #1 with some fights on my record??? I would also like to know what I need to do to hire a coach. I hear a lot about it and it costing a lot, but I haven't seen the option yet.


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 10, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Well I just joined last night and it says i'm already #1 with some fights on my record??? I would also like to know what I need to do to hire a coach. I hear a lot about it and it costing a lot, but I haven't seen the option yet.


Go to Stable Details, or "Your Gym" and its in the top right corner.

Btw, you are in my league.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

2-1 my only loss was my piece of crap HW who i knew would lose since all my HW blow


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

The problem I'm having with this site is i can scroll up and down, but not left and right, so it's hard to see everything. Do you think it might have something to do with Firefox.


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 10, 2007)

I doubt it cause I've been using Firefox since the beginning.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

My stable is Boonchu

But sumthin went wrong somewhere coz most of my fighters are from al iraq!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

JWP said:


> My stable is Boonchu
> 
> But sumthin went wrong somewhere coz most of my fighters are from al iraq!


Im guessing you put where you from as Iraq? that would be why.


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

Site is a joke if your not playing with friends.


----------



## Tito.Ortiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Whys it a joke unless your playing with friends?

Anyone in Amature League #64 (the very last league)


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

sound like a great game but i dont have time for it


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

Judokas said:


> Im guessing you put where you from as Iraq? that would be why.


Ya thats exactly it, cuz when I was signing up I just put my stable name email and password and pressed enter. I didnt change where I was from and mine says al iraq as well.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I am signed up as 3-D Fighting Championship.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Could I just say Titrtiz that pic of him in your avatar looks nothing like him. Odd

its like a way older version of him


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

KO Power said:


> Ya thats exactly it, cuz when I was signing up I just put my stable name email and password and pressed enter. I didnt change where I was from and mine says al iraq as well.



lol...

Did you ever think that the first country in alphabetic order was iraq..(al iraq).

You must have weird names for your fighters.. I wonder if the creators had any humor and put stuff like Saddam Hussein lol


Im in league 1(amateur), and ranked number 1 :thumb02:


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

KO Power said:


> Ya thats exactly it, cuz when I was signing up I just put my stable name email and password and pressed enter. I didnt change where I was from and mine says al iraq as well.


lol you can change where your from in your profile but not your fighters. Im glad it wasnt just me, i didnt want ppl to think i was taking the piss!

I'm in amatuer league #9


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, didnt do so well on saturday. I went 1-2 the win via submission, and I lossed both via KO.

Need to train those rookies!!


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

Split said:


> lol...
> 
> 
> You must have weird names for your fighters.. I wonder if the creators had any humor and put stuff like Saddam Hussein lol
> ...


No.Unfortunately all names are english which is a bit hillarious.You have a nice stable name i must say!


----------



## Tito.Ortiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> Could I just say Titrtiz that pic of him in your avatar looks nothing like him. Odd
> 
> its like a way older version of him


Really? It might be because he keeps his hair a lot closer to his head now (much shorter haircut almost bald) and thats a huge difference. I got it from another website so that no one else would have it.


----------



## Tito.Ortiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Say your fighter is a 7(novice) with his standup game. Your supposed to tell your coaches how to manage training.

What Im wondering is do they show you the improvement of your fighter from week to week or do you have to keep your own tallies?


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

Tito.Ortiz said:


> Say your fighter is a 7(novice) with his standup game. Your supposed to tell your coaches how to manage training.
> 
> What Im wondering is do they show you the improvement of your fighter from week to week or do you have to keep your own tallies?


There suppose to be an update every thursday.this will be my first week so i havent't seen how it works yet.However in the details of confidence i have seen some minor changes in morale wich are shown with a red(if it drops) or green(if it rises)rectangular.when you put the mouse cursor above it it says something like "bad luck.this skill has decreased from contender".I guess it will probably be the same with all the skills.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

My first fight scheduled for saturday,cool game.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Im ranked first in amateur league 1!

If anybody wants to join, use my link! Im close to getting my thing!

Deckagon MMA Game » Fantasy Mixed Martial Arts Management


----------



## rafrojas (May 21, 2007)

does anyone know if you fire your coach do you get the money back that you spent on him


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I forgot about this. I got bored really quickly of it. How do I delete my team so it's not wasting the time of people I'm meant to fight?


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I wish there was a way to trade or hire fighters from other stables. I really want this dude named Willy Conrad.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone still play? I'm on waiting list to sign up.

Just something to tide me over when waiting on fights in MMA Tycoon and MMArmy.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Legend said:


> Anyone still play? I'm on waiting list to sign up.
> 
> Just something to tide me over when waiting on fights in MMA Tycoon and MMArmy.


Just signed up myself... need to wait for a vacancy, bah.


----------

